# InNet/SCS SI-50083



## Themanwhowasdum (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, so I had posted earlier on a different thread about losing XP. I have since reinstalled it, but now I can't get internet. I believe the problem is that it needs a driver for my ethernet ports which is listed in the title above. I am running windows XP now, but only with service pack 1 so far since I can't update it without an internet connection. Does anyone have this driver, I have been searching for it all afternoon, and every site I go to wants me to sign up for a bunch of stuff only to find out they are only offering a Driver program that needs internet to update my drivers for me, absolutely useless. Another site I found had it, but required me to register at their site. I did, and they haven't sent me a confirmation email. Please somebody help, my entire rebuilding process should all be downhill once I can get my internet going.


----------

